

Rich Kids Shatter Silicon Valley's Golden Meritocracy Image - Refefer
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/04/rich-kids-shatter-silicon-valleys-golden-meritocracy-image/50784/

======
eblume
I may have misread this, but I'm confused about the point of the article. It
seems like the article is reporting that 'the nerds of Silicon Valley are all
upset' that rich people are getting rewarded for success in a meritocracy.

So, if that's the point of the article (and I missed a sarcastic twist
somewhere - very possible), I have two problems with it.

First, where are these meetings I've been missing where all the nerds of
Silicon Valley get together and decide what they like and what they don't
like? I for one did not vote on the Meritocracy Referendum - was this my
mistake, or were other nerds disenfranchised in that regional election?

Second, isn't that exactly what meritocracy entails? The key is that at any
generation, in a true meritocracy absolutely anyone with a good idea (or work
ethic, etc.) will be rewarded and elevate themselves. But beyond that, the
general social flow will be that reward begets affluence, affluence begets
smarter or more upwardly-mobile children (I'll say 'better', meaning better in
a sense valued by the meritocracy), better children do better in the
meritocracy, and the system repeats.

Put it another way - the youngest generation of rich entrepreneurs in Silicon
Valley are the children of successful hackers (or at least some of them are).
Is this surprising anyone?

